# blank ipconfig



## Kitsu (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi,

I recently did a clean install of windows xp and ever since my internet connection has not been working. It worked before I reinstalled windows, but now my computer shows absolutely no signs of connectivity. It is a wired connection and another desktop connects through the same router that is working fine. The wire isn't the problem (It worked well with the other computer) and when I typed Ipconfig into the cmd prompt, the only thing that showed up was the header and then it skipped to another cmd line, like this


------command line-------

Windows Ip Configuration

------command line-------


I have seen that other people have had this problem in other forums, but nothing anybody said made any sense. Please assume I know next to nothing, because I probably do.


Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome, Kitsu.

Probably a missing ethernet driver, or maybe multiple missing drivers. Look in Device Manager to see if your Network adapter is "OK" or whether it needs a driver. (While you are in Device Manager see if you are missing any other drivers.) If you need a driver it is on your "driver' CD, or else get it from the internet.

If the adapter is OK, then look in Network Connections to make sure that the connection is enabled.


----------



## Kitsu (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks, but under Network Adapter the only thing that appears is "1394 adapter" and nothing seems wrong with it, but how would I know? There are a host of things that could be wrong and I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between them and what is OK.

Also, the connection "1394" is enabled.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

i may be totally wrong here but i think 1394 is a firewire connection - having (nothing?) to do with an internet connection
under control panel - system - hardware - device manager - network adapters is there anything else listed besides 1394 net adapter?
in the "network connections" box click on advanced at the top then "optional network components" maybe?


----------



## Kitsu (Oct 6, 2006)

No, there are no other devices listed under network adapters. Before I reinstalled my OS, there was another connection, LAN, but it is no longer under Network Connections.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Then either you don't have a network card, it is defective, or the drivers are not installed for it.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you have an onboard ethernet adapter make sure it is enabled in the bios. And make sure you ate looking in hardware manager not network connections for any devices that need a driver.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Or your Local Area Connection has been disabled


----------



## Kitsu (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay... so can somebody help me fix whichever the problem is?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Have you checked to see either one is disabled.

The network card would show in Device Manager
The Local Area Connection would show in Network Places


----------



## Kitsu (Oct 6, 2006)

It seems there is no Local Area Connection, because there is nothing under Network Places. The only network card is 1394 net adapter and it is enabled and isn't in need of a driver. Does this mean I simply have to set up a new connection? My computer doesn't even recognize when the cat5 cable is plugged in and when it isn't.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is the network card enabled or even showing up in the Device Manager?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If Device Manager is not showing an ethernet adapter, I think you want to, as srhoades posted 3 days ago, check to make sure that it is enabled in the BIOS. I don't know why/how it would have been disabled, but it's worth checking.

Second, if it is a PCI card try reseating it--that usually fixes any corrosion or looseness problems.

If it still doesn't show in Device Manager after the above, I think you're shopping for an ethernet card (~$10 - $15).


----------



## Kitsu (Oct 6, 2006)

I checked the BIOS and found no onboard ethernet adapter listed anywhere, and its not a PCI card- so I guess I have to get an ethernet card. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Fortunately they are not that expensive.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Have you made sure your NIC card is seated well? I had one that when I screwed it down it unseated the far end of the card.

You could also try another slot for your card.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

If you just did a clean install of XP, chances are that the NIC was still working (or at least had drivers installed) before the reinstall.

Right-click on My Computer, then go to Manage. From the list on the left, highlight Device Manager. On the right, you should see Network Adapters. It will probably have a yellow exclamation mark next to it (meaning the drivers are not installed, or there's a problem with the NIC), or a red X (meaning it's disabled.)

If you see the red X, just right-click on it and choose Enable. If you see the yellow exclamation mark, right-click on it, and click on Update Driver. If this option fails or can't find a driver, then you may need to contact the manufacturer of your NIC or motherboard (if the NIC is built-in) for proper drivers.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Kitsu said:


> but under Network Adapter the only thing that appears is "1394 adapter"


That's part of the problem. The network card doesn't show up there.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Check under "Unknown Devices" for anything that could be a LAN or Network adapter.


----------



## Kitsu (Oct 6, 2006)

There are only a couple of PCI cards listed under "Unknown Devices," one of which doesn't exist, and the Ethernet Card I bought isn't compatible with my version of windows (XP 64).
If anybody knows where I can get a driver for a Linksys Etherfast 10/100 LAN Card Model NO. LNE100TX or an Ethernet Card that is compatible with XP 64, please post!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You didn't get one with card, or it's not on XP disk?


----------



## Kitsu (Oct 6, 2006)

The ethernet port was initially built into my motherboard, but that's no longer working.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If Linksys does not make drivers for that operating system, can you simply replace it with a network card that does? They are not that expensive.


----------



## Kitsu (Oct 6, 2006)

I can, I just didn't want to send the card back without confirming that there were no drivers for the OS.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If it isn't included in the operating system or provided by the manufacturer, I'm not sure what other options you have


----------

